# Most enjoyable phase of Fridrich solve?



## BinomDreher (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everyone,

during the last few days practicing the 3x3x3, i realised that i mostly enjoyed the F2L-pairs part (intuitive) of the complete solve (even though i rather suck at it still^^).
I then wondered what the preferences of other Fririch users might be. So i deiced to set up this poll, I hope it will make any sense and all of the important phases you would divide a complete fridrich solve are listed...

Please do NOT just vote for the phase you are really good at, but pick the one you have the most *fun* doing during the solve.

I hope you will understand that i left out the step "stopping the timer", cause thats obviously a part everyone should like


----------



## Brett (Sep 30, 2008)

Spamming the PLL Algorithm as fast as I can. 

Or the cross, since it's most intuitive.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cross and first pair, because I usually use some degree of blockbuilding/x-cross. Its the only part of 3x3 that requires thinking...
I think I'm gonna switch to Roux.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2008)

The part where I'm doing the reduction of the 7x7x7 before I get to the cross. 

But seriously, I don't know - it's hard to choose between these for me. Either inspection or the F2L pairs, I guess.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Cross and first pair, because I usually use some degree of blockbuilding/x-cross. Its the only part of 3x3 that requires thinking...
> I think I'm gonna switch to Roux.



SWITCH!!!!!! ROUX FTW!


inspecting and preplanning! NOT JUST FOR FRIDRICH but all other methods I use.

I love how i see an easy x-cross and ignore it when i solve because I just don't like fridrich at all. 

yay for roux!


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

The 4th slot.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the cross best. It is nice and smooth and only takes a few seconds at most. Next is inspection, because... just because. Third is F2L, fourth is PLL, fifth is OLL.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> The 4th slot.


I agree (post too short)


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> The 4th slot.



Yes, MGLS (don't know it yet, so now I just insert 3 different ways to make sure at least 2 edges are oriented.
Or perhaps PLL, because it is fast.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Cross and first pair, because I usually use some degree of blockbuilding/x-cross. Its the only part of 3x3 that requires thinking...
> ...



Roux or Petrus. I just don't like how I've invested so much time into Fridrich LL. At least with Petrus PLL and OLL aren't a waste. (I only know a 2L OLL anyway, so I'm set)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

Fridrich: The cross
Petrus: last 2 slots
Roux: Last step


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Fridrich: The cross
> Petrus: last 2 slots
> Roux: Last step



That's the opposite of me.
I hate these steps the most, well, actually, for Roux, EO is the worst.
Petrus, I like extending to 2x2x3.
Roux, I like the first block.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 30, 2008)

OLL for me


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Fridrich: The cross
> ...



extending to 2x2x3 is opposite of the last two slots?


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 30, 2008)

The PLL of course, because that's when you get excited about the time of your solve (if it will be a great time)


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 1, 2008)

Either OLL or the 4 slots. It's hard to decide.
OLL-I'm like "Ooh, I wonder which case I'll get. I hope it's blah-blah."

Slots- "I see this and that. Oh, there's another one over there."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I hate these steps the most, well, actually, for Roux, EO is the worst.



EO is the easiest...i average sub-3 EO (recognition included).


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2008)

OLL forever.

getting anti-sune and taking 1 second for recognition and execution makes my life. and OLLs are so much more fun to learn than PLLs.

my second favorite is slots 2-4, then PLL, then cross, then 1st slot. my first slot is terrible, i suck at lookin ahead after cross.



nitrocan said:


> The PLL of course, because that's when you get excited about the time of your solve (if it will be a great time)



i know if it will be good as soon as i recog OLL. PLL will always be 2-4 secs, but getting a fast f2l and an easy OLL means a good solve for me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > The 4th slot.
> ...



I also am a fan of the last slot.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not too fast at algs, so F2L is the fastest part of my solve. I would definitely say that the cross is my least favorite part of the solve. I cannot not seem to get good move counts on the cross most of the time.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 2, 2008)

For me, it's a toss up between F2L and PLL. I love the problem solving involved with intuitive F2L but recognizing and executing the last step of your solve (PLL) is a thrill.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Oct 2, 2008)

PLL pwns sub-1.5 for all PLL and Sub0.5 A perm


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 2, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> PLL pwns sub-1.5 for all PLL and Sub0.5 A perm



I don't believe you. Video proof...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 2, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> PLL pwns sub-1.5 for all PLL and Sub0.5 A perm



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEEM01 ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Michael_Wee said:
> 
> 
> > PLL pwns sub-1.5 for all PLL and Sub0.5 A perm
> ...



lol. i like how he DNFed 3 of his OH solves.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 2, 2008)

All the times I've gotten cube high (I guess it's kinda like runner's high?) were when I had, for me, incredibly awesome lookahead during F2L. It sort of feels like time slows down and I can see the pairs much easier, even though I'm actually turning at the same rate.

Yeah I like solving the pairs the most.

Chris


----------



## Michael_Wee (Oct 2, 2008)

@ valut312 i DNF 3 of My OH solves mainly because that was my first competition and i was not very sure of the rules. one of my DNFs were due to my mistake of starting the timer before the inspection phase. any way i don't even use the same hand for OH any more


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

love most PLLs n F2Ls. but overall i think PLLs r most fun as you can spam them.


----------



## chewinggumy (Oct 2, 2008)

It was hard choosing between OLL and PLL, but in the end I chose OLL because I always feel good when I get an OLL that I learnt and perform it, especially if I just learnt it. (PLLs come so naturally that I don't feel any sense of achievement when I recognise and perform them, unless I'm able to do it really fast[by my own standards])


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2008)

i don't know how anyone can like anything more than the f2l, the rest is mundane.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 3, 2008)

personally, i like doing the f2l the best, but i like learning LL algs and practicing them. because whether its ZB, COLL or PLL&OLL they are all fun to learn regardless of quantity. i like ZB the best because you know it's a 1-hit KO


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, but you need to learn a LOT until you can 1-hit KO all your opponents


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 3, 2008)

Fridrich is not fun at all.


----------



## riffz (Oct 3, 2008)

I love finishing the PLL and letting my cube fly as I slam the spacebar


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Fridrich is not fun at all.



SOMEONE WHO AGREES!


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 12, 2008)

Definately the F2L pairs, find them and put them in the slot is the most fun part of the Fridrich method. Maybe because you must puzzle and you don't have to use or learn hard algs


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 12, 2008)

riffz said:


> I love finishing the PLL and letting my cube fly as I slam the spacebar



SAME HERE! I love spamming moves and not having to pay attention to the cube on PLL . Even though I take 5 seconds to PLL.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 13, 2008)

eoline.

>_>
<_<


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2008)

mmm ZZ method...
i prefer EOCross


----------



## Skrato (Oct 13, 2008)

Slamming it down on the table, hoping for another sub-20


----------



## xAllen91 (Oct 23, 2008)

PLL. It is the easiest part of a solve.  Memorize. Execute. Done.


----------



## dinki1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

F2L, It's weird, when I'm doing F2L, I feel like I'm listening to a beautiful music and let that music move my fingers. Haha.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 30, 2008)

F2L ^-^
i love f2l
i suck at it, but its still fun


----------



## buvos owner (Nov 10, 2008)

i need help i need the algs for f2l i lost my sheet that had pics of the different possibilities its the pairing technique i was wondering if anyone had a link to a site that might have such on it?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 10, 2008)

buvos owner said:


> i need help i need the algs for f2l i lost my sheet that had pics of the different possibilities its the pairing technique i was wondering if anyone had a link to a site that might have such on it?


This site used the Japanese color scheme, with blue as the cross color:
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
Printable versions of the one above ^:
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/cs2/3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2lprintablepage2.php


----------

